# CWC Roadmaster Cycle truck parts



## pedal4416 (Feb 24, 2013)

*CWC CWC "flying pork chop" sprocket crank Roadmaster Cycle truck parts*

Im looking for an original "flying porkchop" sprocket, cranks and BB, pre war CWC feather chain guard. Torrington blackout pedals. The condition of chrome is unimportant. Im also looking for a front basket, basket brackets, and a drop stand. I don't have a lot of money, but Id be into trade and cash.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## jpromo (Feb 25, 2013)

Is the aforementioned flying porkchop the same as the twisted sweetheart (see picture below)? If so, I have one. I recall chrome to be fair. I believe I have a CWC correct crank too. I have tons of BBs but I think CWC used a proprietary threading on theirs. So if the hardware is not on my crank then I may have to do some digging.





Here's a picture of my shelf I just had on my computer. You can see the porkchop on the bottom and the crank is on the other common CWC style ring. It's got at least the lock race on there so maybe it's got the other race too..(!)


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2013)

*This is the "flying pork chop"*





But I do need a good solid crank and BB. If you have a good set let me know Im interested, and like I said Im painting it black so I dont need shiny!! Im also looking for torrington wartime pedals, black with the wood blocks.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2013)

I also need the cwc pre war feather chain guard for this bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2013)

its funny, we are into the same stuff. I have extra parts hanging on my Roadmaster cycle truck. I will look and see what I have tomorrow.I need the basket and stand too.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im trying to get detailed pics and measurements to produce a very low number of baskets


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 1, 2013)

I know someone's gotta have these parts laying around....


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Any CWC ROADMASTER guys out there!!!*

I'd like to get working in this bike soon so I can ride it around at Copake!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Bump!!*

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Free bump*

It's hard as hell to get any cycle truck parts !! Schwinn or roadmaster!!! Everyone seems to hold onto them.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 28, 2013)

I noticed!!


----------

